# Meditation?



## Chrythes (Oct 13, 2011)

For a while I was thinking about starting to meditate. From what I've heard and read, it seems that it's a very useful tool when dealing with anxiety, anger and other undesirable emotions. Since I remember reading that some people (Kopachris, if I am not mistaken) in this forum meditate, I was wondering what was or is your experience with meditation? I am also seeking a source (either a website or a book) that would provide the guidelines for meditation, if you have one, please share!


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

Go for it.  Probably the most basic and universal type of meditation is breath meditation or mindfulness meditation. Its benefits are by no means limited to Buddhism, but it is very important in Theravada Buddhism. Access to Insight has some very good, detailed information, and I'm sure you'll be able to find more by searching a little on the internet.


----------



## Garlic (May 3, 2013)

Meditation can take you to some profound places. I found it very difficult at first but it has helped me immensely. I would recommend it to everyone, with the caveat that it can change your perspective on everything if you really get into it.


----------



## Musician (Jul 25, 2013)

I thought that music is a form of meditation...


----------



## Garlic (May 3, 2013)

It can be, certainly.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Some of "Us Westerners" as a friend who taught all manner of relaxation / meditation techniques told me, "find it almost impossible to think of nothing." 

If that is the case, Feldenkrais relaxation technique can also "get you there.' 
As my teacher friend said, you can get the same result by working from the physical, i.e. outside to inside just as readily, sometimes more readily, than the other way around... and lot, really a lot, of musicians use it regularly.


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

Meditation is difficult, at first, to master
For me the best way was to experience through taking classes at my local Buddhist centre
There was no religious aspect, you could ask if you were interested, they were there if you wanted
Having somebody guide through the process helped for me.
I now practice several times a week, and find it extremely helpful, in our busy life.
It helps me to focus


----------



## Turangalîla (Jan 29, 2012)

I practice no form of transcendental or Buddhist meditation. 

I do, however, meditate on the Word of God, and this has brought me more peace and knowledge than anything else.


----------



## Chrythes (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks Kopachris for the link. A lot of useful information, though I am not sure how comfortable I am in repeating buddho, buddho; dhammo, dhammo; sangho, sangho through the session. 

PetrB, I play an instrument, but I seem to drift away too easily and too quickly. I hope meditation might help with it, since it tends to focus on what you are doing at the given moment.


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

The easiest form of meditation to start with is "breath"
http://www.accesstoinsight.org/lib/authors/thanissaro/breathmed.html
This explains it quite well, easier to say (write down) than accomplice
Stick with it and enjoy the benefits


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

Chrythes said:


> Thanks Kopachris for the link. A lot of useful information, though I am not sure how comfortable I am in repeating buddho, buddho; dhammo, dhammo; sangho, sangho through the session.


Then don't. The mantra is meant to help certain people, but it's by no means required.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

I have been trying my hand, head, body, at meditation lately. So far, I don't think I've achieved any deep state of any kind, but I proceed and just try to focus on my breath. A stumbling block for me is how to sit properly. I would like to sit cross legged on the ground, but my limited flexibility makes that slightly painful. I tried it on my piano bench this morning.


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

I have not really begun to meditate, but I like that you brought up this topic because it's something I've been meaning to start. I have very recently tried to start focusing on mindfullness and being in the present moment. I'll make it a goal to set aside a few minutes for meditation starting within a month I think.


----------



## Ondine (Aug 24, 2012)

Sonata said:


> I have not really begun to meditate, but I like that you brought up this topic because it's something I've been meaning to start. I have very recently tried to start focusing on mindfullness and being in the present moment. I'll make it a goal to set aside a few minutes for meditation starting within a month I think.


That is great, @Sonata! Meditation has many benefits. Although it is a way to understand the real nature of 'things'.


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

Just thought I'd bring this topic back to the foreground again! 
I have started meditation, just very basic mindfulness meditation, as well as a few guided meditations. I usually only meditate for 5-10 minutes, near the end of my lunch break at work. I did do one longer guided meditation, a "body scan" meditation, from Jon Kabat Zinn who was recommended by my doctor. Actually fell asleep towards the end of that one!! I would like to do it more regularly, right now I think I manage 1-3 times per week. But as they say, you have to start somewhere.


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

Sonata said:


> Just thought I'd bring this topic back to the foreground again!
> I have started meditation, just very basic mindfulness meditation, as well as a few guided meditations. I usually only meditate for 5-10 minutes, near the end of my lunch break at work. I did do one longer guided meditation, a "body scan" meditation, from Jon Kabat Zinn who was recommended by my doctor. Actually fell asleep towards the end of that one!! I would like to do it more regularly, right now I think I manage 1-3 times per week. But as they say, you have to start somewhere.


It's nice to hear that you are trying it out Sonata.
The "bodyscan" is a good start for a meditation session, as it helps to focus your mind on "the moment"
I found "led" sessions were good, for me, to understand the methods
It has helped me to focus my life


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

Going to do a meditation session at lunch today. I'm not very good with keeping a schedule. My psychiatrist loaned me "Full Catastrophe Living" by Jon Kabat-Zinn, and from reading the intro to it, can walk you through setting up a regular meditation schedule. I can't say that meditating has symptomatically alleviated depression/anxiety symptoms, but I CAN say that I've found value in it regardless. It's helped me keep my cool better when my children are melting down, and has helped me keep a more positive mindset at work. I also feel that I've had a lot of internal growth, my inner spiritual/intellectual self has been definitely more developed even from the relatively little meditation I've done.


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

I usually need medication, not meditation .





:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

